# clinton river report yates



## mrsteel (Jan 17, 2001)

i was at the yates saturday with hopes of steel was using a little red worm fly believe it or not they work i was fishing at the first at the first bend by the 23 mile road bridge and caught a fingerling rainbow spawning is a success i will tell you about the steel head i caught in a while but i am in school right now....... i told you i would reply......... well i was fishing at the bridge on 23 mile rd and dequinder and i was inspecting the area and there it was a nice male steelie after about three casts it was not interested in what i was throwing at it so i tied on my "secret" streamer that i came up with last year and then bam bam bam zzzzzzzzhhhhh there it goes landed it and quickly released it and before that i caught 2 walleye


----------



## fishnhunt (Jan 16, 2001)

I went out sunday morning, went 2 for 2. That would be halfway decent if I was aiming for suckers. I walked almost the whole river from river bends park to Yates, seen nothing but the suckers that I caught and a few carp. Hopefully they start running soon, I am getting real anxious to land one. Keep the updates coming.

"FISH ON!"


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Are there a lot of suckers in the river now? I know you guys have caught some but are they thick? I have not fished since last week, but I don't think things have been terrible this year. I have caught a couple walleye, and no suckers. Most all of my fish have been steel.


----------



## mrsteel (Jan 17, 2001)

i have only caught 3 suckers there this year most of my fish have been walleye 
and steel also


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

How many steelies have you hooked, Mr. Steel?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I've only got a few sucker's but no steel. I was skunked yesterday


----------



## mrsteel (Jan 17, 2001)

this year i have been 8 times and have had caught 4 out of 6


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I was skunked also yesterday. Very few fish in the river now. Was that it?!?!


----------



## mrsteel (Jan 17, 2001)

what we need is some good rain to move some of these fish up. and alot of the time i am there i am there from early morning to dark that might be some of the reason i catch them to cause i am there for a nerve wrecking amount of time i stay so long because i have no ride most of the time so i got to use my time there i dont mean to brag but i am very experienced. good luck everyone


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Kyle,

I dont fish every evening and I have hooked over 20 steelhead this year on the Clinton. I went 2-5 last friday and 3-6 the friday before. I fished a couple weekday evenings with 2 and 3 fish nights. So, a 6 fish day has been my best (so far). I have released all fish, but your right...there is a lull in the run right now. My experience on this river is good enough to guide it, but I won't


----------



## woods&water (Mar 8, 2010)

mickey said:


> Kyle,
> 
> I dont fish every evening and I have hooked over 20 steelhead this year on the Clinton. I went 2-5 last friday and 3-6 the friday before. I fished a couple weekday evenings with 2 and 3 fish nights. So, a 6 fish day has been my best (so far). I have released all fish, but your right...there is a lull in the run right now. My experience on this river is good enough to guide it, but I won't


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## woods&water (Mar 8, 2010)

I have been out to yates thepast couple of weekends. I have only fished for about 3 hours total. I have hooked up on 3 nice steelies. one was 24", 27", and a 30. First time out casted 2x. Second time out casted 15 times. And the third time out I casted about 20-30 times. Man I love this stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

This thread is nearly 10 years old. We can carry on this conversation on a different thread.


----------

